
Richard Karp: His influence and how to honor him - furcyd
https://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2019/03/richard-karp-his-influence-and-how-to.html
======
NikkiA
Might be worth (in future) noting that there are multiple Richard Karp people,
for a moment I a) thought it was the other CS-related Richard Karp, and b)
that he had died (neither of the CS Richards have, thankfully).

As is obvious (now) from furcyd's post, this is about Richard _M_ Karp

------
fmajid
Wait, he is still alive, isn't he?

~~~
furcyd
Yep; it is a good idea to honor people during their lifetime. For Karp, here
is the occasion they are choosing for it:
[https://simons.berkeley.edu/support/richard-m-karp-
fund](https://simons.berkeley.edu/support/richard-m-karp-fund)

